# Still having accidents all over



## lady sopie (Dec 23, 2009)

We have a 11 mo old maltese and a 5 yr old maltese. 
The 11 mo old still is having accidents. She can hold it all night. She can hold it all day while we are at work. She continues to not tell us and just pee or poop where ever.
We take her out every two hours when we are home.. and still i find surprises.

Is she to be in the crate forever?

We crate trained her in the beginning then we penned her... now we are at our wits end. the snow came and now she won't go out side...
I need a potty training coach...

HELP...!!!!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Follow the advice of JJM the expert.

Sounds like you must start over. Sounds like she doesn't uderstand where she is supposed to go.


http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=41514


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Yup, wish I had better news for you, but it's back to ye olde drawing board for her.........


----------



## lady sopie (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah that's what I thought. After reading all the posts on potty training. I can see where she is confused. The snow really screwed her up and with our weird schedules and my hubby's soft heart she was left to escape and have accidents.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (lady sopie @ Dec 28 2009, 07:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867702


> ...The snow really screwed her up and with our weird schedules...[/B]


I think a predicable schedule and routine are two under appreciated characteristics dogs like (and need) in their potty training.

A few years ago, the last time Peg took them outside late at night, she would open the gate to the pool and she would step down to the first step. The dogs would all go inside the fence with her and look at the pool water or lean over and take a quick drink. 
Now here we are years later and they EXPECT that when they are let outside for potty late at night, that they get into the pool area. If we don't, they stand there and look at us as if they do not know what yo do. They don't understand us or exactly what is going on and they need to understand, so I think the ability for them to get into a routine is very important.

I view "every two hour" rule as a guideline and a starting point from which you have to learn to make adjustments, based upon whatever routine & schedule you establish in conjuction with the needs of your pup.

Since we are back to potty training two puppies once again (Toby & Tyler), we find that we have to take them out immediately upon waking (for pee) and again after a bit of running around or eating (for poop). There are other little adjustments we have made, based upon the circumstances of any accidents we have had. We had a **LOT** of accidents the first couple weeks, but now the last few days have been accident free because we are more aware of their schedules and they better understand what we expect of them.


----------

